# Low Carb Diets



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

Are low-carb diets really beneficial for helping people lose excess adipose tissue? I am at a pretty normal weight at the moment but I have excess fat in my stomach and thighs that just will not go away. I'm wondering if I could fix myself if I were to avoid carbs completely, or at least eat them in the morning only. I wonder if I'd also need to stop eating fruit. I do love fruit but I want to lose my fat even more. I'm aware that I can't spot-reduce but I suppose I could stand to lose fat all over.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes. Removing unnecessary carbs will aid you a lot in reducing mass and limiting fat and water retention. Look up Robb Wolf or Dr. Loren Cordain on specifics, but it's the best thing an athlete or athletic person could do to maintain a low bf%.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

If you're just trying to lose some vanity lbs in a few specific places, I'd suggest lifting. In all my research, those who have had trouble losing a little here and there got the best results doing basic compound lifts. Heavy ones. For example, I read a few accounts of ladies who have an 'apple' body shape being able to lose the last little bit of tummy that dieting won't touch. 

Here is an example of what lifting can do:









Anyway, as for carb-cutting, it works best for those who are significantly overweight. For the harder to burn last coupla lbs, diet -alone- won't do it. High intensity interval training is also good for stubborn fat. Exercises that are intense enough to completely wind you. 

Excess carb will certainly make weight stick, or even make you gain - but cutting carbs alone won't get rid of something like the last 7 lbs that you don't want for vanity reasons on your tummy and thighs. 

I'd say limit the carbs to how much you actually need - maybe around 50g (if you can handle it - but you probably don't need to go into ketosis) and only healthy carbs like oatmeal and whole grain. Have plenty of lean protein, and lots of veggies, some dairy, and a little fruit. Lots of water.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Low carb diets are a load of **** Also, remember that extra protein turns into fat.

Here is something my nutrition expert and coach just posted. It was targeted for us runners, but it benefits everyone. Please click on the links I've provided. 



> High protein diet makes the headlines, again!
> 
> It may be back, but so are the long term studies confirming the health risk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Low carb diets are not a load of ****. I've been on one for a year now and have lost 80 pounds without ever feeling deprived. I don't have cancer, bad breath, gout or anything you listed. My bad cholesterol when down and my good cholesterol went up. I have more energy and more stamina than I ever had. I sleep better, my acne cleared up, and I was able to get off all medications I was on. Different diets work for different people. Many people are very sensitive to insulin and for those people low carb diets keep blood sugar from spiking, which tells the body to produce insulin, which tells the body to store fat. Keep your insulin levels down and you'll lose weight. Otherwise you could starve yourself and barely lose anything.

Calories in/calories out has been disproven by numerous studies. I can tell you I eat more calories now than I ever have and I'm still steadily losing weight. The kind of calories we eat really does matter.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

hi @_Promethea_, I already do exercises for various parts of my body, but since I can't afford a gym membership, there are some things I'm not able to do. besides, even if I were able to go to the gym, I'd get way too bored with weightlifting. I prefer working out to exercise videos because I can just follow along. I wonder if POP Pilates is good enough for what I am trying to achieve. they usually aren't all that hard for me unless I repeat them 2-3 times. I have trouble understanding is just how much weightlifting or other kind of workouts is sufficient.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Low carb diets are a load of **** Also, remember that extra protein turns into fat.
> 
> Here is something my nutrition expert and coach just posted. It was targeted for us runners, but it benefits everyone. Please click on the links I've provided.


I got to disagree. Fibrous vegetables always have more nutrients and digestive properties than wheat, pasta, oats or any other gluten based carbs. The only positive those have is if you're a hardcore endurance athlete, running 20k's on a regular basis and train year round for them. For someone training in a contact sport like boxing or concentrating on olympic lifting, I've yet to find a negative in research or in my own testing.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I tried a low carb diet, but every time I would go to do my daily walk/jog, I would just become exhausted.

Was I doing something wrong?


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

fihe said:


> Are low-carb diets really beneficial for helping people lose excess adipose tissue? I am at a pretty normal weight at the moment but I have excess fat in my stomach and thighs that just will not go away. I'm wondering if I could fix myself if I were to avoid carbs completely, or at least eat them in the morning only. I wonder if I'd also need to stop eating fruit. I do love fruit but I want to lose my fat even more. I'm aware that I can't spot-reduce but I suppose I could stand to lose fat all over.


I don't really advocate "low carb" as much as "good carb" diets.
I did the paleo diet:









Ate as much good fruit and veggies as I wanted to which have carbs.
If you eat more good veggies you'll end up on a low carb diet anyway.
But I think it's probably best to eat as much fruit as you want because that curves the sugar cravings.

That was the first diet that made realize that my belly fat was mainly due to gluten and diary.
I've experimented with my own body and the real issue is the gluten/grain. 

Yogurt and cottage cheese is fine for me, but I'd probably be thinner without it.
I'm the person that was in good shape but never had abs.. I actually got abs on the paleo diet that's how freaking thin I got lol.

I was not obese I've never been obese but the weight literally started falling off of me, it was pretty crazy.
I didn't change my activity level at all so it was purely diet.

Most of weight loss is diet related. 
To be healthy you need to weight train.

My advice if you want to lose weight buy the book read it and then follow the plan.
Also, don't fear fat at all, it's your friend.

Also just to note I made my cousin go on the diet and he was a bit overweight. 
He lost 30 lbs in a month he was probably 40 lbs overweight.
He's 10 lbs heavier now then he was when he stayed with me because he started working at a gym. And his diet isn't as strict anymore.

I personally lost 30 lbs in 3 months.
I wasn't heavy though I mean I weigh as much as I did prior to doing the paleo diet but the difference is I go to the gym religiously right now. 

If I was paleo dieting I would probably be 10 lbs lighter. But I am cool at my weight.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

lol, awesome flowchart @INTJ the DC


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

INTJ the DC said:


> I don't really advocate "low carb" as much as "good carb" diets.
> 
> Ate as much good fruit and veggies as I wanted to which have carbs.
> If you eat more good veggies you'll end up on a low carb diet anyway.
> But I think it's probably best to eat as much fruit as you want because that curves the sugar cravings.


this is what my triathlon book advocates. When trying to lose weight, confine yourself to fruits and veggies, unless you are really tired. Theres something else called nutrition periodization Basically you tailor your diet to your workouts. Rest days eat less, training periods, eat more. In the very beginning when just starting out, you don't need as much food as when you are training a lot and have been for a while.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Siren said:


> this is what my triathlon book advocates. When trying to lose weight, confine yourself to fruits and veggies, unless you are really tired. Theres something else called nutrition periodization Basically you tailor your diet to your workouts. Rest days eat less, training periods, eat more. In the very beginning when just starting out, you don't need as much food as when you are training a lot and have been for a while.


Yeah makes sense.
I go by a not so strict "natural hormone enhancement" diet.
They go into detail in the book complete with a little physiology


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I think with the way I currently eat, I could easily go on a paleo diet. the only thing is that I do eat cottage cheese and Greek yogurt. those are the only dairy products I eat, but without them I'd have trouble getting enough non-meat protein and staying full.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

fihe said:


> I think with the way I currently eat, I could easily go on a paleo diet. the only thing is that I do eat cottage cheese and Greek yogurt. those are the only dairy products I eat, but without them I'd have trouble getting enough non-meat protein and staying full.


Look into the primal blueprint or just the lchf diet that's really popular in Sweden right now. Both allow dairy products. The main different between the two is that primal focuses more on quality of food (grass-fed, organic, unprocessed, getting the most vitamins and antioxidants, etc) whereas lchf is mostly just about macronutrients.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Devin87 said:


> Look into the primal blueprint or just the lchf diet that's really popular in Sweden right now. Both allow dairy products. The main different between the two is that primal focuses more on quality of food (grass-fed, organic, unprocessed, getting the most vitamins and antioxidants, etc) whereas lchf is mostly just about macronutrients.



There are two caveats when worrying about grassfed meat and dairy. First it's way more expensive than non organically fed meats. Second, science shows there's no difference in nutrition for the consumer. Once rigor sets in, any organism's muscles release glycogen stores, meaning that the food that kept than animal alive starts depleting the moment it dies. By the time you're eating it, it's only protein and not the byproducts it's been fed.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Devin87 said:


> Look into the primal blueprint or just the lchf diet that's really popular in Sweden right now. Both allow dairy products. The main different between the two is that primal focuses more on quality of food (grass-fed, organic, unprocessed, getting the most vitamins and antioxidants, etc) whereas lchf is mostly just about macronutrients.


Oh god are even you guys aware of the swedish LCHF-craze? It makes me want to go jump of a cliff every time some retard in the lunchroom pours a deciliter of bearnaise over his steamed broccoli and calls it healthy.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

DiamondDays said:


> Oh god are even you guys aware of the swedish LCHF-craze? It makes me want to go jump of a cliff every time some retard in the lunchroom pours a deciliter of bearnaise over his steamed broccoli and calls it healthy.


Filling and delicious, too!


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> I tried a low carb diet, but every time I would go to do my daily walk/jog, I would just become exhausted.
> 
> Was I doing something wrong?


I sometimes suspect if low-carb diets are for people who don't like to exercise.

I mean, people who run, and those who are cyclists...um, most of them actually eat more carbs than the average person (often in the form of natural sugar energy bars that have been sweetened with fruit juice, honey, or cane sugar, not just grains), not less, and they tend to weigh MUCH LESS than the average person.

I've noticed that a lot of people who do yoga are super fit, and are vegetarians or vegans who definitely don't do low carb.

Low carb diets make me irritable, depressed, and most of all, hate meat. 

The weird thing about fruit freaks me out to0, that's just not healthy, a lot of our precious nutrients (vitamins and antioxidants) are in things like fruit and dark chocolate, even moderate amounts of red wine.

Also, back in the day, a lot of people died from things like bowel cancer and intestinal blockages and stuff like that, in places like England, where the wealthy had meat heavy diets and not necessarily enough fiber.

Fiber is your friend, anyone who tells you otherwise is a fucking asshole.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

fihe said:


> hi @_Promethea_, I already do exercises for various parts of my body, but since I can't afford a gym membership, there are some things I'm not able to do. besides, even if I were able to go to the gym, I'd get way too bored with weightlifting. I prefer working out to exercise videos because I can just follow along. I wonder if POP Pilates is good enough for what I am trying to achieve. they usually aren't all that hard for me unless I repeat them 2-3 times. I have trouble understanding is just how much weightlifting or other kind of workouts is sufficient.


I suggest you do pilates or try vinyasa or iyengar yoga (or a combination of both) because it will tone you up. Yoga has lifted my butt and strengthened/flattened my core with what I see as minimal effort, because I love doing it. No gym, no weight lifting, and I seriously don't think my core was this developed or my butt had this much lift when I was jogging, only back when I was a dancer. I lift my own body weight and have learned to position my body properly.

But if yoga bores you and you're more of a gym person, go for pilates, because it's basically using some of the same principles of yoga except with more focus on torturing your body into appearing beautiful (as is the Western way). I really think pilates is for gym people, for people who like machines and fitness routines, and yoga is better for people who want the mind-body component, and also for people who prefer things like dancing or walking/jogging outdoors for their exercise.


----------

